# Wall Mount Pics



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I absolutely love seeing pics of people's wall mounts. If you have one show it off for us.

Here's mine 









Walleye I caught at Deer Creek. It isn't the biggest fish I've ever caught and I'm sure I'll mount bigger ones in the future, but it was fish I caught that hooked me on and made me passionate about fishing. So it has sentimental value.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That is an awesome mount. Is that a skin mount? I got two walleyes I plan on having replicas made for after I put enough pennies away here and there. Did you catch that eye with that spinner that is in its mouth?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

23 1/2" Koke

More cool than the fish: my youngest son shot his first deer with his rifle resting on the dead juniper branch I used to mount the salmon. The branch makes a full circle.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Those are some nice mounts fellas. I don't have one of my own, but will share my friend's lmb skin mount he had done a while back. NibbleNuts has alread seen this hawg.
> 
> [attachment=1:wd11uv9z]randallslmb1993.jpg[/attachment:wd11uv9z]
> [attachment=0:wd11uv9z]randalllable.jpg[/attachment:wd11uv9z]


I've seen it before but that doesn't mean I don't want to see it again. Someday I'm gonna catch me one of those beauties.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet mounts, thanks for sharing.. love the fish


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, those are awesome! I like the Walleye one!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 23 1/2" Koke
> 
> More cool than the fish: my youngest son shot his first deer with his rifle resting on the dead juniper branch I used to mount the salmon. The branch makes a full circle.


What's the story behind the kokanee. He is cool. I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> What's the story behind the kokanee. He is cool. I'd like to hear about it.


Don't tell him unless he is sober, we don't want him attacking such a beautiful fish :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > What's the story behind the kokanee. He is cool. I'd like to hear about it.
> ...


Frogger, if I am not mistaken, you seem to need a beer, or a nice shot of whiskey.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

It's a skin mount and yes I caught it on that #4 orange and black blue fox spinner. The guy I had do it did a great job.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Goose, that is one heck of a nice walleye!!! I was hoping you'd post a pic after telling me about how you caught that beast. Hope you get many more man!!!


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

This brook trout came from a secret location on a secret mountain with boulders on it. Well you can probably figure it out. The real kick in the butt is that i've caught 3 brooks bigger than this one in the last 4 years, but my dad mounted this one for my 15th birthday. It's about 18 inches long and somewhere around 3 lbs. On one trip to the same lake i caught two that were 20 and 21, and fatter as well. Unfortunately they weren't as brightly colored as he, so they didn't make it to the wall, but i'm sure a good taxidermist could've fixed that.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome brook


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

sweet fish, great looking mount. nice pic chris


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice Brookie. With those colors he is surely a wall hanger.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Ditto to the above. That's one nice looking Brookie! Looks like you've really got them big brooks down, so congratulations. In my opinion, a brightly colored brook trout is one of the most spectacular fish around.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > 23 1/2" Koke
> ...












Flaming Gorge, Anvil Draw, 199?. I give the taxidermist this picture to mount fish. He did a good job.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That Koke is one of the coolest looking fish I have ever seen. I would be ecstatic to catch one in spawn color since I have no intention of eating one. Do they put up a good fight?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> That Koke is one of the coolest looking fish I have ever seen. I would be ecstatic to catch one in spawn color since I have no intention of eating one. Do they put up a good fight?


Thanks, I have others that are redder but I need to scan the pics. This one had nice markings on the sides.

Yes they put up a good fight. But they are very oily and have a strong fishy flavor at this stage. They are no good to eat, even smoked IMHO. We try to fight them without any stress to the fish and throw them back to finish their lives spawning. The Koke season at the Gorge has been shortened.

I have painted up my cannonball lead fish to look like real fish, with eyes and gills. I coat them with rod finish that has sparkle or glow-in-the-dark pwoder in it. The ones I make in Blaze Orange attract the decked-out-in-red spawners, some even follow the painted lead fish up to the boat.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Have you ever caught any of the kokanee through the ice? They must get aggressive if they will follow that fish rig up to the boat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Have you ever caught any of the kokanee through the ice? They must get aggressive if they will follow that fish rig up to the boat.


I think they only show that behavior during the spawn. On rare occasions the bright red ones will chase attractors and flashers up to the boat.

Caught some thru the ice at Squaw Hollow (Holmes Crossing) on the Gorge fishing for small macs. Some people purposely ice fish for them, but I know little about it.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

You can ice them pretty regularly up at cuasey and porcuipine. The hardest part about fishing for them is that you have to just kind of guess where to suspend your bait and when they come around they come in schools and black out the fish detector. Their schools are large but sometimes they hit and sometimes they dont depending on what level of suspension you hit. Usaully at the bottom of the school after they all pass by a stragler will nail your bait following the school.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the only mount I have. Caught when I was 12yrs old. Not in the best shape anymore... can anyone recommend a good taxidermist that could fix her??

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee25 ... 090001.jpg


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Here is the only mount I have. Caught when I was 12yrs old. Not in the best shape anymore... can anyone recommend a good taxidermist that could fix her??
> 
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee25 ... 090001.jpg


Nice LMB. What is the story behind that girl?

Check with TEX-O-BOB about the taxidermy question, I hear he's good.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Jitterbug said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the only mount I have. Caught when I was 12yrs old. Not in the best shape anymore... can anyone recommend a good taxidermist that could fix her??
> ...


You asked for the story... here it is...

My good buddy and I went to a catfish rodeo put on by the local wildlife dept that morning. The rodeo was located at a fish hatchery holding pond behind the wildlife dept office in the town I grew up in, in SC. Kids lined the shoreline with cane poles and went to town catching tons on catfish... literally! They gave out prizes, and awards for the biggest cat caught, tagged cats and a couple albino cats. It was a really fun start to an exciting and memorable day!

After we were tired of pulling in cat after cat we decided to go try our hand at some Bass fishing in the local public lake just across the street. This lake is man made and around two to three hundred acres. It was the end of April and the Bass were about to begin spawning (didn't know it at the time or I might have released my fish).

I started working my way around the bank with a 3/8th oz spinnerbait with two colorado blades. Came to a shallow cove and I casted straight out to the middle of it. Just about half way in my rod buckled over and my 8lb test line started screaming off my reel!! My heart was racing so fast and I couldn't believe the size of what was on the end of my line! Got her up to the bank and I jumped in to grab a hold of my prize! It was the prettiest fish I'd ever seen!!! My buddy came running over to where I was and I told him to give my spot a shot while I tried to put myself back together and find out where my heart had run off to! I think he made two casts and he had a big one on too!

We fished until we couldn't cast anymore. Both of us caught several other smaller Bass that day but we only kept the two lunkers so we could have them mounted!

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee25 ... 042592.jpg
(I'm on the left)

That was a great day! If my buddy were still alive I'm sure he would be on these forums and ya'll would know him as "Buckshot". We used to have CB radios we would use to talk to each other to plan fishing trips and plan to sneak out the house at night to go do other things!  He gave me my CB handle, "Jitterbug"... his was "Buckshot". Those were the days!!! Thanks for letting me share my story with all of you and sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That is an awesome story. I bet South Carolina is quite the place. How much did the bass you caught and Buckshot's weigh? Sounds like he was a great friend. There's no better kind of friend than a friend from childhood. 
CB radios, cane poles and catfish too. Thanks for sharing those memories.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, buckshot was a great friend! I created an account for him on here in memory of him.  I haven't talked much about this story or him to others and it has stirred up my memories a little.

My bass was a little larger 6lbs 12oz (female) and Buckshot's was 5lbs 10oz (male).

Buckshot - RIP! See you on the flip side bro!!!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a couple. The tiger was a state record back in july of 94 weighing 12 lbs 4 oz and for all you deer creek lovers the brown was back in april of 90 and went 13-1/2 lbs, they are both skin mounts and the tiger is one of only two we've taken out since 87, the other is on my fathers wall. At one time the water was backed up to the charleston bridge and I picked up the brown while throwing a green sassy chad for walleye out of a boat. I know of one other which was caught a couple years prior and went 23 lbs. Once in a while the big browns will move into the shallows chasing the bait fish. For all those wondering, yes there are some huge fish in dc.
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1236.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1245.jpg


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

If someone can open these pics your more than welcome to do so. I don't have the patience.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here you go:



















Beauties, they are.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow Skeet, those are some impressive fish. How long did it take to land that brown?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Third pass by the boat in about 6 ft of water I lifted as she swam by and my father scooped her into the net. To be honest with you it took longer to get her off the bottom of the boat and into the live well.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice trout! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> For all those wondering, yes there are some huge fish in dc.


He's right, of course the proof is on the wall, but I know someone that scuba dives in DC and can also testify that there are a lot of huge fish in there!!

Thanks for sharing those hawgs!!!


----------

